# Baby Carbon!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Meet my newest piece, Mr. Mini Carbon.

5cm x 3,5cm x0,5cm.

Weighs 2 gramms w/o bands, 8 gramms with bands and pouch!

Don't underestimate it, it shoots 9,5 mm steel balls with 55 m/s. The way how you shoot it (the ball of the thumb in the middle of the fork), you always automatically "flip" it so there is no danger to hit your thumb.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great , upcoming video ?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

hi joerg, are the tubes the thera-tan one? In case how you estimate them. Nice bonzay catty.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

stelug said:


> hi joerg, are the tubes the thera-tan one? In case how you estimate them. Nice bonzay catty.


Yes, Thera Band Tan, imho the best tubular rubber on the market. Almost as thin as flatbands.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I,d smash my fingers with that one, cant wait to see the video, try it on a crash helmet but mide the windows, ha ha, jeff


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice lil shooter Jorg. When are you moving? JT


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with shot in the foot. That little feller would be a shore-nuff smashed thumb for me.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hitting your thumb isn't really a danger, the fork automatically flips down if held in this position.

Will be moving in the fall! Sold my house here already, but the contract gives me time until Oct. 1st to move out. I still have to find a new house, which is much easier now that I know what kind of budget I have.

I must say that I expected huge losses when I put my house up for sale, with the economy doing so poorly. But the garden and the recently renovated bathrooms made a difference obviously, it fetched the full price I was asking for!

Jörg


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Small is beautiful


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Since this is the "gentleman's knife" slingshot, I asked my wonderful wife to take a photo before I went to work this morning, wearing my office outfit.










Regards

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

A very nice catty!

I want to see the face of the new owner when he looks at your target-tree!









Friedrich


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Since this is the "gentleman's knife" slingshot, I asked my wonderful wife to take a photo before I went to work this morning, wearing my office outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason the picture is not showing for me. Can you re-post it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaron,I fixed the link. Used a different pic host, obviously a bad choice.


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

The ultimate stealth weapon, tie pin maybe?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

This material seems ideal for pocket shooters. I like your idea, but that one might be a little too small. I might be wrong, though. An interesting concept


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's funny. I never saw you shoot anything but multiple straps of theraband gold. Besides the repeater, anyway.


----------

